# Need dx for rupture breast implant



## MsMaddy (Apr 18, 2011)

I AM HAVING A HARD TIME FINDING DIAGNOSIS FOR " RUPTURE BREAST IMPLANT ' 

PLEASE HELP ! 

THANK YOU ALL IN ADVANCE 
MSMADDY


----------



## AL (Apr 18, 2011)

What about 996.54.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Apr 19, 2011)

I agree with 996.54


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi,
I too agree with 996.54 (Mechanical complication).

Nalini CPC


----------

